# Morels FINALLY!



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

My dad and I went hunting shrooms at our spots near Fenton. In our best two spots we found 17. Not very many but it's a start. All very fresh (by feel and smell). Not any giants, maybe three inches at most. Can't wait till we fry 'em up tonight, yummmm. Might get out tommorow to look better also. Greys are very hard to spot. We found three different colors. Will post pictures later.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's good to hear! My son and I are going out in about a half hour to look for some.I've got several spot I'm hoping should be ready by now.Wish me luck!


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry there will be no pictures. We ate them too fast.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent, I got the skunk off today too. I found eight blacks in an hour and a half. The largest was six inches tall.
Pic here:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=28118


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

you just couldnt wait to get home to cook that big one huh bigair


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Yum, yum it was good.:lol: Actually I thick a squirrel or some other animal beat me to it. The top was already missing when I found it.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I went out for about an hour this morning on my way home from work. Been out 6 - 7 times GOT MY FIRST ONE TODAY...... This is the first thing I did to it.... It was a yellow don't ask me what the heck happened to the greys and blacks at my spots. This ONE that I got was only about 2 1/2" tall. All by him self. But hey it a start. 

Got this in Eastern Genesse County. Monday I will be out all day checking spots will post photos if I get a pile. Good to hear we are all getting them FINALLY.

KEvlar


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Went out this morn for about a hour behind the house and found my first ones!!!! Finally !! :lol: Im going out to search some more soon.. theres more out there.......I HOPE!!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm 0 for 2 trips this weekend.I was going to go to one of my better spots and of course someone was parked there so I kept going.I talked to the folks when they were coming out and of course they had a real nice sack full!Good for them ...bad for me :lol: 
A couple of my other spots have no sign one way or the other.I don't know if they aren't going to grow there this year or they're just getting started around here.I know a few people that have done well,but the general opinion is they're just starting around here.Hope I have some luck yet....darn work gets in the way


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Went back out today and found 11 more blacks. My buddy found 10 blacks and 2 whites. Saw a few beefsteaks and a dozen or so half frees.

pics:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1024.JPG


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you hunting oakland county?
I just started shroomin about 1 and a half weeks ago, and all I've been finding are greys,yellows, and whites.
And some nice drops, I know where I,ll be hunting some nice ten pointers at least.
But if you're finding blacks around here that is awesome!
I might have too change my strategy a little while filling my sack with the others.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, oxford to be exact.


----------



## Huntermom (Sep 19, 2000)

Took my sister out to a spot I've had produce many before. Had to trek thru some deep water to get to the spots, but it was worth it. Brought home 60 for our time in the woods. Very tasty, all yellow, and nice size. I feel better now.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I was out for half a day looking only found 2 yellows in Tuscola County.

I did almost crap my pants today, I was looking for morels by a downed elm the root structure was still attached and there was a large clump of dirt still hooked to the roots. I'm sure you guys have seen what I'm talking about anyways while I was checking around the under the tree and came around the roots and on the back side of the roots was a coyote laying down in the dug out. I was only about 1 foot or less away. :yikes: It jumped up and ran about 5 feet and turned around began snarling and backing up.  I had a pretty good sized walking stick but it would of been no match for that coyote. I started backing up and got the heck out of there. Scared the crap out of me. Anybody ever have this happen????


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally found some Morels (various color stages) this weekend myself. Somewhere around 150. All of them were under dead elms and I was in Leelanau county. It was nice to find some because it had been pretty solw.

Who was more scared, you or the yote?


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

bigair said:


> Yes, oxford to be exact.


I'm in Oxford too....just sent you a PM.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Got another 64 tonight. These were all whites. Stopped off at the brother-in-laws and made a donation for those of you that are counting.

pics:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1025.JPG


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Kevlar said:


> I was out for half a day looking only found 2 yellows in Tuscola County.
> 
> I did almost crap my pants today, I was looking for morels by a downed elm the root structure was still attached and there was a large clump of dirt still hooked to the roots. I'm sure you guys have seen what I'm talking about anyways while I was checking around the under the tree and came around the roots and on the back side of the roots was a coyote laying down in the dug out. I was only about 1 foot or less away. :yikes: It jumped up and ran about 5 feet and turned around began snarling and backing up. I had a pretty good sized walking stick but it would of been no match for that coyote. I started backing up and got the heck out of there. Scared the crap out of me. Anybody ever have this happen????


Had something similar happen just the other day. I was walking down a trail to check on one of my better spots, checking both sides of the trail looking for shrooms. I look up and no more than 6 feet away was a skunk right in the middle of the trail. Started slowly backing up IMMEDIATELY. The skunk didn't look quite right because it didn't even seem to notice me even though i was so close. Doubled back on the trail to check the skunk out and it seemed like it was either very sick or trying to give birth. Either way I didn't stick around too long to find out


----------

